# دراسة مشروع مقاولات



## ONE HEART (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوي يبي يفتح مؤسسة مقاولات وودي ادرس له المشروع وطالبة العون منكم :67: 

ابي اعرف كيف احسب راس مال المشروع؟

كيفية اختيار المشاريع قبول على رغم من قلتها؟

كيفية حساب الوقت الزمني اللازم للإنجاز الموقع؟

وجدول حساب تكاليف كل موقع على حدة؟

ماهي الطريقة الأفضل لإدارة المؤسسة؟

وماهي المخاطر المترتبه على المؤسسة؟

واتمنى كل من عنده معلومه ممكن تفيدني ما يبخل علي :15: 

وفي الاخير بغيت اطلب من اخوي المهندس بوصالح بحثه الي يخص هالموضوع لاني قريت 
الـabstract وعيبني وبغيت اكلمه

في انتظار ردودكم اخواني

وعساكم على القوة



ONE HEART​


----------



## ONE HEART (27 مارس 2007)

اعرف انه الموضوع شكثر مطروق
وعلى فكرة ترى قريت مواضيع الاخوان الي انطرحت في نفس الموضوع
بس يا ريت تفيدوني اكثر


One Heart


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام

اهلا ومرحبا .. وبالتوفيق

ان شاء الله ابشر .. اتمنى ان يكون عند حسن الظن .. انظر المرفقات

على العموم هناك عدة مقالات في الملتقى تفيد الموضوع .. استخدم خاصية البحث وستجد ما يفيد


----------



## ONE HEART (1 أبريل 2007)

تسلم اخوي بو صالح على هالبحث
وفعلا استفدت وايد من المقالات الموجوده في المنتدى
وشكرا مره ثانيه على البحث
يعطيك العافية


One Heart


----------



## sharjawy (12 يونيو 2009)

لرفع رفع الله قدركم -حهخك


----------



## محمد الصردي (3 يوليو 2009)

شششششششششششششششكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عقبة بن نافع (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نجاح أي مشروع يرتبط ارتباط وثيق بمدى رغبة وحب الشخص لهذا المجال قد نجد المهندس المدني أو الميكانيكي يشغل على مجال قد يكون بعيد كل البعد عن مجال تخصصه لكنه رغم هذا ناجح 
النجاح لا يقاس بالمادة
التفكير الإداري الحديث تخطى الحدود المادية واصبح يبحث في رأس المال البشري 
البداية صعبة صعبة لكن المثابرة والرغبة في الوصول إلى النجاح كفيلة بنجاح المشروع 
أفضل طريقة لإدارة مشروع هي مزيج الإدارة الموقفية والإدارة بالإهداف.


----------



## 170257 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## fakhree1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا والله الموفق*​


----------



## rabiek (17 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله في مشروعك


ابوصـــــالح قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> اهلا ومرحبا .. وبالتوفيق
> 
> ...


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------

